
Backblaze introduces Cloud to Cloud Migration - Brajeshwar
https://www.backblaze.com/b2/solutions/datatransfer/cloud-to-cloud.html
======
toomuchtodo
> For customers that want to migrate 50TB or more to Backblaze and store it
> with us for at least 12 months, we’ll pay the data transfer fees from Amazon
> S3. In the last 90 days of this program’s private beta, we’ve migrated more
> than 2PB of customer data out of the cloud oligarchy and into Backblaze.

This is so cool. Great work on Blackblaze’s part to provide a competitive
storage system alternative.

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> thanks! We're pretty excited about this, there's
never really a better time for AWS users to diversify their cloud storage
vendors and keep a working copy somewhere else. :D

